# Over 1 million raised for children's hospital - from a beer sign



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I searched but did not see anything about this on here, sorry if it has been posted already. Long story short 24 year old kid from Iowa had a sign at College Gameday asking for money to replenish his Busch Light supply. Within an hour he had $400 in his Venmo account, a few hrs later it was a few thousand. It was at that time he decided to donate the money(minus the cost of a case of Busch Light) to the Univeristy of Iowa Children's hospital. Story goes viral, Busch and Venmo step up and said they will match donations as well. They will continue matching through the end of the month.

There has been some negative stuff put out recently, but people have rallied around Carson and his amazing effort with even more donations in the last 24 hrs. Please take a minute to check out and if you would like to contribute you can Venmo Carson: Carson-King-25

https://uichildrens.org/carson-king-gameday-Iowa-childrens-hospital-donations


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

IaHawk said:


> I searched but did not see anything about this on here, sorry if it has been posted already. Long story short 24 year old kid from Iowa had a sign at College Gameday asking for money to replenish his Busch Light supply. Within an hour he had $400 in his Venmo account, a few hrs later it was a few thousand. It was at that time he decided to donate the money(minus the cost of a case of Busch Light) to the Univeristy of Iowa Children's hospital. Story goes viral, Busch and Venmo step up and said they will match donations as well. They will continue matching through the end of the month.
> 
> There has been some negative stuff put out recently, but people have rallied around Carson and his amazing effort with even more donations in the last 24 hrs. Please take a minute to check out and if you would like to contribute you can Venmo Carson: Carson-King-25
> 
> https://uichildrens.org/carson-king-gameday-Iowa-childrens-hospital-donations


I saw this story when it first came out and was sickened that some idiot from the Des Moines Register tried to sully this kids efforts. Now they find the same type of posts on the reporters past tweets. Carson King seems very genuine with his apologies and very remorseful. I am not condoning his tweets or brushing it under the rug but don't see any connection between them and this situation. It's a great story about how he put aside the UI/ISU rivalry to do something good for the kids. Good for him.


----------

